

Tips from Hipmunk's iPhone app launch to help you rock your next demo - kn0thing
http://blog.hipmunk.com/hipmunk-at-launch

======
thehodge
Anyone else getting a 404?

~~~
kn0thing
Oh dear, posterous :(

------
zipstudio
Yep, 404.

